# Just watched Man of Steel



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 16, 2013)

OMG it felt like it was never gonna end. Too much reliance on cgi too. Shame all our movies consist of nothing but big explosions now.


----------



## lakeview (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, I didn't even bother with that movie. Everyone I know who saw it said the same thing you just said and when _everyone_ agrees that a movie is a steaming turd you know it's gotta suck.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2013)

Good thing I didn't do the pay per view thingy then.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 17, 2013)

That movie was awesome.  Let yourself enjoy something every once in a while.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2013)

I am considering the one with Sandra Bullock, although I can't stand her, and that one gal..can't think of her name. Both cops or something. Supposed to be a comedy. That and Man Of Steel. I can't do both though.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 17, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I am considering the one with Sandra Bullock, although I can't stand her, and that one gal..can't think of her name. Both cops or something. Supposed to be a comedy. That and Man Of Steel. I can't do both though.



Watched the cop one it was ok. But then I like Sandra Bullock.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 17, 2013)

That Sandra Bullock movie is called The Heat. I saw it at the theater when it came out because I love Melissa McCarthy's sense of humor. I laughed a lot and the storyline held my interest.

She was so good in Bridesmaids, I'm a fan.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 17, 2013)

Speaking of Sandra Bullock... don't watch "Gravity" unless you want to be completely stressed out for an hour and a half.  

Or if you want to witness her greatest role ever.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2013)

Melissa McCarthy!! That's her name! Might watch that one. But not til tomorrow. Tonight is LOTR night, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2013)

I wanna see Gravity..even though I dislike her. But the flick looks good.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> OMG it felt like it was never gonna end. Too much reliance on cgi too. Shame all our movies consist of nothing but big explosions now.



Movies like that are made to be seen in the theatre with the surround sound and the big screen. Watching a movie with a tepid plot is otherwise going to be torture. You should've realized that going into it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 17, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > OMG it felt like it was never gonna end. Too much reliance on cgi too. Shame all our movies consist of nothing but big explosions now.
> ...



I dont like feeling ripped off at the movies. Our rental store rents them for 2 bucks so its no biggie. And ive got about 10k in my home theater system. 

It wasn't all bad just incredibly loooooong lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 17, 2013)

And the Heat was a funny movie if your not offended by f bombs.


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 17, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> OMG it felt like it was never gonna end. Too much reliance on cgi too. Shame all our movies consist of nothing but big explosions now.



I just watched it last night Thought it might help with the boredom, but it only made it worse.

By the way, the part that annoyed me the most was, how did superman get in that weird ship in the first place? He was wondering the streets and all of a sudden he and Lois Lane was in that place. It made zero sense.  

It was a stupid movie. I give it 1 and a half thumbs down


----------



## g5000 (Nov 22, 2013)

If your mental age is over 20, pretty much any movie based on a comic book is going to disappoint.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2013)

g5000 said:


> If your mental age is over 20, pretty much any movie based on a comic book is going to disappoint.



Why is that?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 22, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > If your mental age is over 20, pretty much any movie based on a comic book is going to disappoint.
> ...



yea i wanna see this answer too....


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 19, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> OMG it felt like it was never gonna end. Too much reliance on cgi too. Shame all our movies consist of nothing but big explosions now.


I’m watching it now and I liked it. 

General zod was an idiot. Great character and the guy who played him looks the part and did well but why would he want to destroy an atmosphere that gives you incredible powers? He wanted to turn earth into krypton and the dna of all the kryptonians was in Clark? Huh? Hey how about instead you leave Arthur alone and be a god? Impregnate humans who will give birth to babies who have your powers. Literally turn humans into super humans.

I liked the bad super woman too. She was hot. 

Do you like Amy Adams as Lois lane? 

I think the extra cgi. Those buildings coming down must have been amazing on the big screen.

What would you do as Superman? First thing I’d do is rid the world of evil people who are unredeemable. For example the Vegas shooter. I would have swooped in and flown him 1000 feet up then dropped him. No even higher. Just high enough so you don’t pass out due to lack of oxygen. Maybe the Saudi Prince too. He killed that journalist. 

Boka raham, Isis, al queda, bloods, crips, al Chapo. 

Make every country get rid of nuclear weapons. The nra would have a shit fit.

I would have babies with any woman who wanted a super baby.

Instead of countries giving money to the UN they would give it to me. Or half of it.

Clean up any corruption I can.

Fly people around for $500 a ride.

No dictators would be corrupt. No oppressed people and that includes America


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 19, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > OMG it felt like it was never gonna end. Too much reliance on cgi too. Shame all our movies consist of nothing but big explosions now.
> ...



Did you not notice that the Earth's atmosphere was toxic to the Kryptonians?  They went through a period of sickness before they got used to it.  It isn't the atmosphere that is supposed to give them powers, instead it's supposed to be the Sun's rays.  

You would be an Injustice: Gods Among Us sort of Superman.  Well, except for the impregnating as many women as possible, that's all you.


----------

